# 99601 clarification



## SamanthaGlenn (Jun 22, 2016)

I have a question in regards to Home Infusion Nursing Visits and to when to use 99601 - Home Infusion/Specialty drug administration, per visit over S9123 - Nursing Care , in the home by registered nurse, per hour.  The question is whether or not the nurses have to administer the drugs directly to the patient to qualify a visit under 99601 or is their presence there to flush the line and observe the patient’s condition and progress under the plan of care sufficient to call it an infusion visit? Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## jjose147 (Jul 3, 2016)

*99601 Clarification*

Hello, 

The RN doe not have to administer drug for you to code 99601. RN does need to specify the reason of the visit, which may be dressing change or lab work. Our RN sometimes have to go out for reasons that patient's PICC line was pulled or other reasons. Which as long as the RN makes a detailed note for the visits then you may charge the 99601 in case you get audited. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## aburgos (Dec 16, 2020)

Does Medicare pay for code 99601? I have a denial stating MCR does not pay for this code.


----------

